# The Brent Barry Watch Thread



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, after doing pretty much nothing for the whole season, and being paid highly to do it, our prized off-season acquisition, Brent Barry, is finally doing what he should. He has strung a couple of nice performances together, and this thread is dedicated to keep track of his progression or degression for the remainder of the season. Feel free to critique or praise him in this thread, and add your opinion on how you think he is playing.

Last 3 games:

vs. Rockets- 17 points, 4 reb, 2 assists, 1 steal, 3-5 3pt FG
vs Hawks- 23 points, 5 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 5-7 3pt FG
@ Pacers- 17 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2-3 3pt FG


The most important of those numbers is probably the 3 point FG percentages. After shooting a mere 36% from 3 for the year, he has heated up the last 3 games, shooting 67 percent.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

every thing happens for a reason and mybe duncan going down was so that barry can step it up and we will all do well in the playoffs to win it all.

barrys problems are all mental so i think he has confidence and now will continue to do well. lets just not jump on his band wagon yet


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I read somewhere that he made his last 10 out of 15 threes dating back to the Atlanta game. Gada love that ratio.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

During brent's time in Seattle, he was kinda the glue to held everyone together. He was a team leader and he did things that did not show up in the boxscore. I kinda miss him - he's a darn good guy to have around.

How much playing time has he had this season? Has he been playing at least some time every game?

G-Force


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pop likes to give everyone some playing time, and before recently Barry hasn't really earned them. But he's had an average of 21 minutes per game which is pretty good considering all the players the spurs have. He has also been our starting Guard while Manu was out so I can only imagine he had alot more palying time then. I can see why you miss him, he's a great guy and a great player when he wants to be :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The media loves him, too. He is one of their favorite players to interview.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I've noticed. Maybe it's because he looks so much like jef foxworthy :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Now that you bring it up, he kinda does. Brent is a funny guy, too.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

It is true...I worked at WOAI all last year in the sports department and the guys absolutely rejoiced when the Spurs signed Brent...He is actually a guy who speaks English well and is willing to talk and has a personality to speak of...the media guys do love him...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Cuz they expect him to crack a ******* joke


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

G-Force said:


> During brent's time in Seattle, he was kinda the glue to held everyone together. He was a team leader and he did things that did not show up in the boxscore. I kinda miss him - he's a darn good guy to have around.
> 
> How much playing time has he had this season? Has he been playing at least some time every game?
> 
> G-Force






Well, his minutes have actually fluctuated based on the month. 




Minutes per game by month:



Nov - 24.9
Dec - 13.5
Jan - 21.1
Feb - 19.3
Mar - 26.5





He's played 27 minutes a game this month because of injuries mainly. 








Anyway, overall for this month Brent didn't really perform that well, even with these last 3 games. 40% from the field, 33% from three, and about 8-3-3 in the main categories. For me, I take more as "What have you done for me lately" than anything else. He's contributed very very nicely these past 3 games and has actually been an impact player. The one thing that Brent has done consistently all season long is take care of the ball. He only averages 0.7 TO's a game, and in 27 minutes this month, he's still averaging less than 1 turnover a game.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Hopefully, this is a sign of Brent Barry getting into the swing of things and not just a without Tim Duncan experience. This is what the Spurs wanted when they signed him so it's about damn time he started playing for his contract.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Was very good against Hawks and Pacers, haven't seen the Rockets match.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i love the way this guy shoots, i'm not going to jump ahead but he knows when hes gotta step it up and now is the time, i'm waitiing for him to become the kind of bench asset manu was when manu was on the bench the past two years.(of course BB is older and stuff and no witht eh same energy... but bench wise is what i mean)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I know it only has been three games, but I'm still extremely excited. I had pretty much given up hope on him and out of the blue, here he comes. If he can continue this type of play into the playoffs, then that increases our chances of being the Champs. His shooting, ball control, and floor leadership have been great the past 3 games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He's been great these past 3 games, but I want to see solid play from him consistently throughout the season. Without having D-Brown out there to bail him out, he's got a ton more responsibilities. 




Hopefully he shows up to play against his former team tomorrow.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He's been great these past 3 games, but I want to see solid play from him consistently throughout the season. Without having D-Brown out there to bail him out, he's got a ton more responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hopefully he can do it the rest of his life lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm really hoping that the pressure of TD and DB being out has forced him to realize that being a Spur is no free ride. Hopefully he continues this play even after DB comes back.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think that his play had anything to do with him trying to get a free ride...he is too mature and too far along in his career to be doing stuff like that...

I think (and this is not groundbreaking stuff, I realize) that he was simply in a terrible, terrible slump...that is the type of thing that builds upon itself...every time you miss a shot, the pressure for the next one builds and builds...he must have needed some more consistent play to get it worked out...

My thought is that now he will be able to relax and just play basketball...and make shots...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Let's see how he does against his former Seattle teamates tonight.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Let's see how he does against his former Seattle teamates tonight.


Hopefully he does not go nuts on my Sonics with a shipload of threes. He will be one of the guys to watch if it comes down to crunchtime in a close game and SA needs a big basket. I just hope that this isn't prophesy.

G-Force


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

That is one of the main questions that I would love to ask you, a Sonics fan...

When Brent is playing normally, or even badly, is he a guy to consistently step up and make big shots down the stretch of a game? We saw a couple against Houston, but I would be curious if that is a normal part of his game...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Okay performance from him tonight, but at least he contributed something. 7 points isn't bad, but 2/6 from the field pretty much is. 




If tonight is was only an "off" night for him, I'm definitely satisfied.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Okay performance from him tonight, but at least he contributed something. 7 points isn't bad, but 2/6 from the field pretty much is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Not so hot against Seattle, but then again, everyone is allowed an off night, correct? Hopefully he has broken out of this extended slump and will be ready to perform in the playoffs. The next 10 or so games will really be a good indicator, IMO, as to whether he will be a contributor in the playoffs. If he finishes the year strong, then he will be brimming with confidence and Pop will be confident in playing him. If not, then don't expect much out of him come playoff time.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Guth said:


> That is one of the main questions that I would love to ask you, a Sonics fan...
> 
> When Brent is playing normally, or even badly, is he a guy to consistently step up and make big shots down the stretch of a game? We saw a couple against Houston, but I would be curious if that is a normal part of his game...


Yes, during his years with Seattle, Brent made many a key basket. He could hit the three-ball or drive to the rack and finish with a nice dunk. He was not necessarily the main go-to guy, but he was always an option to consider in crunch time.

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Brent Barry Wagon has crashed and is burning as I type this.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I haven't said much about Brent in the past days as most of you know my position for his case. I'm afraid he needs one more year to know our system well enough to play at his full potential.
Doesn't mean he won't knock down a few huge 3 pointers in the playoffs for us this year - already. Just means he really pisses me off at times when I just think about the player he was.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

A bounce back game for Barry, which was very very critical. I wish I had more patience with the guy and with the team overall, but that's just how I am. Not something I'm always proud of, but that's just my competitive nature.



Anyway, he's a almost a completely different player away from the SBC Center, mainly because he knocks down his threes in our arena like he should. Props to Barry.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> A bounce back game for Barry, which was very very critical. I wish I had more patience with the guy and with the team overall, but that's just how I am. Not something I'm always proud of, but that's just my competitive nature.


I guarantee you it's not only your competitive nature. Would you feel the same way about your players if you were a Hawks or Clips fan?
Since we drafted TD I guess we've always had 60% win seasons. We Spurs fans live in luxuary for sure. Best franchise in major sports isn't it?
We might tend to be spoiled at times so enjoy our success while it last guys... look at the Lakers drop... I feel sad for Jack Nicholson at times :clown:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes i think we do have it real well but we should make sure were going to win the championships when were are being blessed.. brent barry is realy steping it up still he had the gm winer last night and i feeln confident about what he will give us in the playoffs


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He has had an off-game or two, but he has stepped up when we needed him, and I am confident about his play come playoff time. He will need to keep up this play, in order for us to win, because most likely Devin Brown will not be back for the playoffs. If he can knock down his threes, and share the ball handling responsibilities when he is on the court then he should have a fair contribution, but I have a feeling he will do even more.


----------

